# Speckled homing pigeon needs home



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

A juvenile speckled homing pigeon has come into my rehab with a broken wing.Beautiful bird with a little attitude. He needs a good home asap.
Please contact me at tms [email protected] or call 810-639-2714.
Teresa Smelser
For The birds wildlife rehab
Montrose,Mi


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi my name is jose frm ca.ill take him if you could ship him my way got a new loft of8x12 he would have lots of space here to roam


----------

